# 0 packets received



## peeep (Jul 2, 2007)

hi,I share an internet connection with 4 other people, who have not run into any problems. I have been able to connect to the net in the past, but recently I have run into troubles. My connection settings say that I'm still connected, but whenever I open up my browser, I'm unable to load up any page. I looked at my network settings and it shows that while I am still sending out packets, I have 0 packets received. I'm not sure what exactly this means.
Anyone have any ideas or no where I might be able to find some solutions?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, you told a nice story, but gave us absolutely no useful information. 

Please supply the following info.

The name of your ISP and country of residence.
Make/model of the broadband modem.
Make/model of the router (if any).
Connection type, wired, wireless.
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows, i.e. XP-Home SP2.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## peeep (Jul 2, 2007)

isp ----> link egypt
country-----> EGYPT
wired connection
network card is built-in giga byte
O.S. windows xp service pack 2
-----------------------------------
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\mx>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : hammoda
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethern
et
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-85-CC-BA-0D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.10
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 85.255.114.109
85.255.112.153

PPP adapter Dial-up Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.135.67.20
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 62.135.67.20
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 85.255.114.109
85.255.112.153
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
---------------------------------------
more info. 
when i scan the network it shows me only on the network there is no gateway and the internet is working for the other computers. (I am using Norton Internet Security 2007)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Why do you have DHCP disabled? From the IP address you're picking, it seems clear that you have a router, can I have the make/model of that please?

Let's try this:

1. Select Start > Settings > Network Connections.
2. Double-click the Local Area Connection icon to open the Local Area Connection Status window.
3. Click the Properties button to open the Local Area Connection Properties window.
4. Click to highlight Internet Protocol (TCP/IP). 
5. Click the Properties button to open the Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) Properties window.
6. Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
7. Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
8. Click OK to return to the Local Area Connection Properties window.
9. Click OK to return to the Network Connections window.


----------



## peeep (Jul 2, 2007)

I think the maker is Zhongxing Telecom
sorry for that because i am not the maker of this network and i don't have the router
*Enable the DHCP didn't solve the problem but can you give your thoughts about solving this problem.
do you think is caused by program like switch sniffer or some thing like that
sorrrrrrrrrrrrrrry for my questions . thank you


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## peeep (Jul 2, 2007)

i have sent it before
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\mx>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : hammoda
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethern
et
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-85-CC-BA-0D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.10
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 85.255.114.109
85.255.112.153

PPP adapter Dial-up Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.135.67.20
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 62.135.67.20
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 85.255.114.109
85.255.112.153
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, I was looking for the IPCONFIG with DHCP enabled. If other people are using this network, how are their machines configured?


----------



## peeep (Jul 2, 2007)

some people have DHCP enabled and the others disabled it


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I still think you haven't given much useful information, but if your ethernet connection was working and has now stopped, with no known changes by you, then possibilities include

Bad LAN port on router;
Bad cable;
Bad NIC;
3rd party firewall got reconfigured during an automatic update.


----------



## peeep (Jul 2, 2007)

TerryNet said:


> I still think you haven't given much useful information, but if your ethernet connection was working and has now stopped, with no known changes by you, then possibilities include
> 
> Bad LAN port on router;
> Bad cable;
> ...


may be you are right i will check that 
but the problem is Temporary doesn't happen all the time some times there is internet
thank you


----------



## frostieff (Aug 18, 2008)

JohnWill said:


> Well, you told a nice story, but gave us absolutely no useful information.
> 
> Please supply the following info.
> 
> ...


JohnWill you have officially made my day. I was facing the same problem as "peeep" but in my case my laptop was formatted. I googled the problem and i followed your instructions and your solution worked like a charm. Thank you OH THANK YOU.

P.S you rock !!! :up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad it helped someone.


----------

